# April 2009 Acquisitions



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

25% off online sale starts today for preferred customers (25% off using Brooks card or Brooks M/C, 15% off for other forms of payment). Picked up these madras trousers.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I went berserk with purchases last month. Spent way, way too much and so I have taken a vow of "no spending on clothes or shoes" for april and may. Hopefully I'll hold tight and not fall to temptation.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Tucker said:


> 25% off online sale starts today for preferred customers (25% off using Brooks card or Brooks M/C, 15% off for other forms of payment). Picked up these madras trousers.


I am from Madras, and I have never seen anyone wear pants like this for work or casual wear in all the 22 years I was there before coming here for grad school (and now work). Shirts yes, people wear "madras" shirts, but only in the US have seen the madras sportscoats and pants so popular!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

srivats said:


> I went berserk with purchases last month. Spent way, way too much and so I have taken a vow of "no spending on clothes or shoes" for april and may. Hopefully I'll hold tight and not fall to temptation.


I was the unwilling recipient of a 25% pay cut at our company, so I will be joining you in not buying much (if any) in the next few months.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Tucker said:


> 25% off online sale starts today for preferred customers (25% off using Brooks card or Brooks M/C, 15% off for other forms of payment). Picked up these madras trousers.


These are awesome! :aportnoy:


----------



## scl10 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just bought a number of BB boxers for 50% off. So that's something.


----------



## scl10 (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, 

I also bought 2 pair of BB regent gabs, when they were 2/$199.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Word*



nolan50410 said:


> I was the unwilling recipient of a 25% pay cut at our company, so I will be joining you in not buying much (if any) in the next few months.


I hear that brother. Still abstaining due to Lent, but the economy ain't helping much either.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I also spent a small fortune last month. Not just at Brooks with the AAACCC, but also at Paul Stuart, ShoeMart, and AE. 

I guess I can always use more gabs, boxers, and dot repp ties. :icon_pale:


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

April is a good month to be frugal.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

They pull me back in ...

Two ties and a shirt tonight. The sale is just too good to pass up! :icon_smile_big:

$86.70 for a Brooks Select shirt that is regularly $127.50. :aportnoy:

I am trying the tennis collar, but slim-fit, no pleat, standard cuffs, and a half-inch increment on the sleeve length. Half the price of RT, but hopefully not quite half the quality...


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've been pretty good so far.

The only things I've bought this month are Easter candy for a friend's children, and one dress shirt. White, broadcloth, modified spread collar, nothing fancy. I just found that I've been too lazy to match colored or patterned shirts with ties and sportcoats for work, and I don't have enough white shirts with button cuffs to get through my two week laundry cycle.

I was at Neiman-Marcus at Lenox Square when my regular salesperson at H. Stockton called to inform me that all dress shirts are 20% off. Since I wasn't fifty feet away when he called, I thought I'd drop in.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Incotex khakis


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

https://www.amazon.com/Ray-Ban-Wayf...bbs_5?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1238853917&sr=8-5

These in tortoise to go along with my original wayfarers.
And the Sperry's below because they are more comfortable than the classic.
https://www.zappos.com/product/7382937/color/6


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Tan suede desert boots


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am now the proud owner of a pair of barely if any used AE Holton loafers. They are quite wonderful and I got them off ebay for $15.50. Pgolden, those bluepoints are really comfortable aren't they. I found some at the Keds outlet in Orlando for $45 but there didn't have any in my size. Glad you found some.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Two Brooks Bros. Bowties
1 Pair Brooks Bros. argyles
-between the 25% off and rewards cards, my total outlay for the above was a whopping $6.11.

Also got 1 pair polo prospect pants and a timex easy reader. I'm pretty sure that's gonna be it for the month.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

A black, satin bow tie, almost 3" at its widest point
A blue silk BB thistle bow tie
A yellow, made in England, bow tie almost 3" at its widest point

I was in desperate need of more bow ties


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^sounds good. post pictures


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Got one of these solar-powered watches. Got to get the ugly strap off.


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Nothing earth shattering here, but I feel content that I picked this belt and Tie for $21 total (different shops). 

I am not sure who would pay $68 for the belt ... but the tag lists it as the original price.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I acquired a very large tax bill this month! 
No new clothes yet, but I haven't rotated for spring/summer. We're heading to the Caribbean in May, so I've got my eye on a new pair of Vineyard Vines swim trunks.


----------



## magnum P.I. (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got a "today only" 20% off coupon for LE so I bought three polos, one madras shirt and a pair of their Premium Chinos to try out.

Brian


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Went into my local Salvation Army, and came out with these for only a dollar each. Every time I go to this Salvation Army I leave with at least two ties...it's great.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Went into my local Salvation Army, and came out with these for only a dollar each. Every time I go to this Salvation Army I leave with at least two ties...it's great.


Wow - that's a really impressive haul, especially for six bucks.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

Picked up 3 BB Traditional Fit OCBDs today, a much needed refresh for my shirt inventory. It's my first shot at either a must-iron or traditional fit offering from BB, and I must say that I think I've found my perfect shirt. One of them will be put straight to work tomorrow for Easter.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

BB's ongoing F & F sale drew me in again...this time to the tune of two pair of Clark's Advantage chinos and an Spring weight, argyle sweater vest (pink/navy/grey color pattern).


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally got around to getting my wedding tuxedo (wedding is June 20th). I had been waiting for the Brooks Brothers preferred customer sale; bought the 1818 single button peak lapel. Looks great and is being tailored now; also decided to spend the extra money to get the working buttons on the sleeves.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just bit the bullet on these bow ties...


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Mannix said:


> Went into my local Salvation Army, and came out with these for only a dollar each. Every time I go to this Salvation Army I leave with at least two ties...it's great.


The Salvaton Army and Goodwill stores around here never have anything like this ... some of the AAAC members sure have good luck.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Just purchased a red and white gingham OCBD.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> The Salvaton Army and Goodwill stores around here never have anything like this ... some of the AAAC members sure have good luck.


The only thing I find around here at thrift stores are ties, sport coats and everything else are rarely in my size....so I make up for it with lots of ties. In the past few months I think I bought like 25 ties from thrift stores.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Mannix said:


> The only thing I find around here at thrift stores are ties, sport coats and everything else are rarely in my size....so I make up for it with lots of ties. In the past few months I think I bought like 25 ties from thrift stores.


And they have all been notable brands?


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Picked up two pair of J.Crew Classic fit chinos...great fit, and a great pant. I'd recommend for sure.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I picked up two nice Rooster knits, green and red, and a wool tie with pheasants or grouse or something with a Chipp - NY and New Haven label.

I might put this latter up on the exchange


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mannix said:


> The only thing I find around here at thrift stores are ties, sport coats and everything else are rarely in my size....so I make up for it with lots of ties. In the past few months I think I bought like 25 ties from thrift stores.


Got these for $4.00!!!


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

$7 trench coat! Came with a liner as well.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> And they have all been notable brands?


I find a lot of new/newer Polo Ralph Lauren and Brooks Brothers, plus a plethora of vintage silks. I really like to find vintage 60's ones, because I love the width and simplicity of style.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Charlie500, very nice finds there...especially the Aldens!!! :aportnoy:


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Charlie500, very nice finds there...especially the Aldens!!! :aportnoy:


I know right? Looks like they haven't been worn that much.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

New bow ties "in action" (click for bigger)


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I just purchased my first linen suit. It is a light tan color. The question I have is to cuff or not?


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

RebelLaw said:


> I just purchased my first linen suit. It is a light tan color. The question I have is to cuff or not?


I'm not a "cuff everything" guy, but for lighter fabrics such as linen (particularly since we're talking about a suit) I would definitely get cuffs.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Really like the top tie. I am sure you will get compliments on it, when you wear it.


Jovan said:


> New bow ties "in action" (click for bigger)


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I bought a pair of PF Flyers sneakers and dress chinos from L.L. Bean.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally acquired my first pair of Aldens, albeit not shell or new...
Dark Brown Cape Cod Bit Loafers

pictures will be up in the WAYWT at some point.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Salmon colored cotton pants, by Mabitex for Vestium Officina.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

3 BB Lightweight OCBDs...wanted something nice for the summer time. 

One is white, but the golden fleece logo is blue and red. I probably would have walked out with nothing had it not been for that one.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just snapped up these two BB OCBDs from armyhardhat.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

charlie500 said:


> Got these for $4.00!!!


I want to cry.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

I finally bit the bullet and bought three BB oxford cloth shirts...two university stripe shirts and one blue pinpoint (by accident, actually...I didn't realize I was getting a pinpoint at the time)

OK, I finally get it...

I was so happy with my LE oxfords until these arrived...can't wait to get more, now. If only the rest of my shirts would hurry up and wear out!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Indeed. My only nitpick with the modern BB oxfords is that the cuffs could stand to be tighter (I have to move the buttons whereas the LEs are just loose enough) and the interlining could be thinner or nonexistent. However, the collar shape and tie space is vastly superior to LE.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Piscator said:


> OK, I finally get it...
> 
> I was so happy with my LE oxfords until these arrived.


Congratulations. It's pretty obvious in my opinion too, but some people completely disagree. I still like the LE socks, but the Shirts and Ties ... I just don't know what I was thinking ... The Brooks t-shirts and underwear are better too with one exception I always like the LE knit boxers.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Indeed. My only nitpick with the modern BB oxfords is that the cuffs could stand to be tighter (I have to move the buttons whereas the LEs are just loose enough) and the interlining could be thinner or nonexistent. However, the collar shape and tie space is vastly superior to LE.


Yep..its all about the collar roll. I thought the same thing regarding the cuffs, though.

Do you find that different BB shirts can exhibit vastly different collar rolls with a tie? For example, one of my new shirts has the very defined S shaped roll, whereas the other has a bit of a "popped out" collar roll.

Tom


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

*April showers. Rains, pours.*

April has been an unbelievable month. I hope you'll forgive my ostentation in the boasting that follows. I'm heading into my first spring of being a non-student, with my first grown-up job. This stuff (and the stuff I've acquired from Jan-Mar) has really helped me quit looking like a tubby version of a high-schooler, or a frat boy, or whatever I looked like. Do celebrate with me.

A good buddy presented me with a whole slew of delicious fare this evening at church. Wow.























Haven't heard of this company, and these 3-button jackets are Longs, but I may have the sleeves taken up a bit and make them work.
















Commented on his reds at church in the AM. At church in the PM he presents them to me, saying he has two pair. And throws in the madras just for kicks. Both Polo Ralph Lauren. Skilled seamstress-wife will have to take them up from 32 to 29.5ish inseam for me.























Tells me he found this Orvis watch in his drawer, hadn't missed it. This BB polo is among a couple I found this weekend at the Goodwill. J. Crew chinos as well.
















A stack of shorts thrifted, thrift forumed, consignmented, or yard-saled in the last week or so.









The Bill's seersucker shorts pictured above, with a $0.25 belt and an L.L. Bean polo (Goodwill).









The spread of pants. The madras and reds are joined by some nice J. Crew blues and light tans and a Gap green, thrifted. I wonder if I can find a good yacht at Goodwill?























L: Brooks, 346, etc. NON-non-irons. 
M: Brooks, 346, etc. non-irons.
R: Joe Bank traveler and regular. 
All Goodwilled.









Short sleeves from Goodwill. L to R: Lyle & Scott tattersall; JAB seersucker; PRL blake; BB polo.
















Allen Edmonds "Paxton" loafers and "Dalton" kilted tassels. Junior League Wearhouse, Charlotte. $12 each. My first two pair of serious shoes. Need a good shine and, once the rubber replacement soles have worn down, a re-leathering of the soles. Feel fantastic on the old feet. A near miss on a pair of Topsiders. $2, but a half size too small.









Shoe rack. Goodwilled. $5. Gets bigger if need be.









Timex watch from Target; band: gift from wife for Easter























A slow month for ties, relative to everything else. But who's complaining!??!? My wife thinks the bumble bees and the sea horses are ridiculous. Not sure what to think myself. All Goodwilled.
















Not 3/2, sack, or two-buttons-on-the-sleeve, but still pretty dang cool. $2 at the Hospice Resale Shop. "University Shop New Haven." Anyone know anything about that place?























And finally, perhaps the best find of the month, a Southwick 3/2 Sack. $10 at Goodwill. My dear wife took the inseam up a bit and I got to wear it on Easter.

Let's just say that this has been an exceptional month for me. My wife says that there ought not to be any more April acquisitions, and I'm not so greedy as to argue with her!

All the shirts, shorts and pants I bought: < $100.
Shoes: $24
Ties, belts, suit, jacket: $24

Wow. $150 plus some generosity and my wardrobe will never be the same.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice stuff calvin500, I especially like the salmon and madras pants by PRL.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Nice stuff calvin500, I especially like the salmon and madras pants by PRL.


Thanks. So those are salmon and not exactly Nantucket reds? Perhaps I'm a bit off here.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I have two jumbo trash bags of Filson, LE, Orvis, Brooks, and Ben Silver stuff heading to the AmVets in the AM. Hopefully, someone will find them at thrift and be just as happy. 

Nothing 3/2 and undarted. Sorry :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Piscator said:


> Yep..its all about the collar roll. I thought the same thing regarding the cuffs, though.
> 
> Do you find that different BB shirts can exhibit vastly different collar rolls with a tie? For example, one of my new shirts has the very defined S shaped roll, whereas the other has a bit of a "popped out" collar roll.
> 
> Tom


I can't say I have noticed that, no.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Calvin500 said:


> Thanks. So those are salmon and not exactly Nantucket reds? Perhaps I'm a bit off here.


Perhaps I'm wrong...you'd know more than I because you can see them in person. Either way, they're really nice.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Picked up this black and white gingham cotton sportcoat by BB(not 346), brand new with tags for....$33


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Brooks Brothers [Alden] PTB's in #8.

Man oh man I love these. Versatile, intense, understated [if that makes sense].


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Those are magnificent. Easily my favorite BB shoe. The metal eyelits make all the difference. I had a used pair that were a little too far gone. I sold them, but I'll have another pair some day. That's the first pair I've seen brand new. Wow.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Calvin, that Southwick suit is fantastic. What a find! Not that the other stuff isn't nice too!


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

Just received a brown leather belt, three ribbon watch bands, and a pair of oxford boxers from O'Connells. I will definitely order from them again.

Tom


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Danny said:


> Brooks Brothers [Alden] PTB's in #8.
> 
> Man oh man I love these. Versatile, intense, understated [if that makes sense].


Enjoy wearing!


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

Got Shell? said:


> Calvin, that Southwick suit is fantastic. What a find! Not that the other stuff isn't nice too!


You're not kidding. I'm wearing it tomorrow, even though Easter was just two Sundays ago. Love that thing. A smashing providence.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Calvin, nice bunch o' swag!

Mannix, love that jacket. I think it would rock with a pair of black BB Milano-fit chinos.


I ordered a couple of BB BF OCBDs with French cuffs. After all discounts were factored-in, they were only $6.00 more than barrel-cuff OCBDs-and I think the MOP buttons alone justify the modest increase. I got a pair of brown grain jodhpurs in the sale last week.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I've picked up a couple of shirts and ties, winter stuff on sale. I was out thrifting yesterday and ran into a black watch plaid 3/2 undarted sack blazer in VG shape. It looked like a very expensive piece. No tags inside at all to indicate manufacturer. Sad thing was, it is a 40R. And missing a button.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Calvin, nice bunch o' swag!
> 
> Mannix, love that jacket. *I think it would rock with a pair of black BB Milano-fit chinos.*
> 
> I ordered a couple of BB BF OCBDs with French cuffs. After all discounts were factored-in, they were only $6.00 more than barrel-cuff OCBDs-and I think the MOP buttons alone justify the modest increase. I got a pair of brown grain jodhpurs in the sale last week.


+1 that's exactly what I'm doing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tempusfugit (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been doing a lot of thrift store and ebay shopping:

Thrift:
Indian Madras shirt: $2.50
Duck Head plaid shorts $2.50
Hickey Freeman navy 100% cashmere blazer $6
Hardwick plaid blazer $6
Kingsridge tweed jacket $6
Jeff Rose shirt $5 (never heard of them, but it is nice with real MOP buttons)
Nettleton shell cordovan longwings $5

Ebay:
Turnbull & Asser shirt
LE down vest
Gant madras shirt
3 BB OCBD's
BB surcingle belt
BB glen plaid trousers
BB cavalry twill trousers
BB shell cordovan penny loafers

I am still thinking about placing an order at Oconnells for some Bills and argyle socks.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I picked up a belt from J. Crew yesterday. Brown with an anchor for the buckle.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I picked this up and am waiting for the perfect opportunity to spring it on an unsuspecting public


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I got my first pair of bucks last week off of eBay. Vintage Made in USA Cole Haan dirty brown saddle shoes with red soling. Looks barely used and very nice for $25. 

I envy those of you near a good thrift shop. All of the Goodwills I visit are full of Dockers and Van Heusons, although I was able to pick up a BB OCBD and a Anderson-Little blue blazer with gold buttons a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

inquirer89 said:


> I got my first pair of bucks last week off of eBay. Vintage Made in USA Cole Haan dirty brown saddle shoes with red soling. Looks barely used and very nice for $25.


How about post us a link.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Not trad per say, but I picked up two slim-fit, spread-collar shirts from TM Lewin.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> How about post us a link.


They eBay seller took down his pictures, but here are a few of my own:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=928281&postcount=5676


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Just back from buying this:










Which explains why I've not bought much else of late.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

^ congrats Alan!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Let us hope you don't inspire a "Trad houses?" thread. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
...and all I picked up was a Hickey Freeman cardigan vest, wine with black, brown, green, and tan specks throughout the weave. Pretty late in the Spring to be buying wool garments but, on clearance at $20, I'll keep it for next fall!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Just back from buying this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
Go timing with real estate value down and lower mortgage rates


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ AlanC, congratulations on your new home -- nice acquisition.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Another hearty "congratulations," Alan.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

AlanC,

Congrats! That doesn't look like a thrift store find! Looks like it might have one of those great "bonus rooms" over the garage? A place to stick the kids so you can read your newspaper and smoke your pipe in peace! 

Inquirer89,

Ooooh. I really like those saddle bucks. 

Patrick,

Dang. Wish I had ordered mine in time for "bow tie week."


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

I acquired some ebay AE penny loafers, then promptly un-acquired them when they arrived worn out with paper-thin soles and worn through heals. D-oh!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Alan, congrats! The house looks very nice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ditto on the congratulations, AlanC but, I must ask, does the new place have sufficient closet space to meet your present, as well as your future, needs(!)??


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Congrats on the house purchase, Alan!

I just got these deadstock vintage '60s white bucks on Ebay:










The seller still has a few pairs available, all in E width.

https://shop.ebay.com/merchant/thatguitarshop_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Alan Wins! :icon_smile_big: 

Very Nice, Alan! Congratulations!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, all. Now I've just got to move all this stuff.



mcarthur said:


> Congratulations!
> Go timing with real estate value down and lower mortgage rates


Yes, it worked out well timing wise.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> Congrats on the house purchase, Alan!
> 
> I just got these deadstock vintage '60s white bucks on Ebay:
> 
> ...


I saw these too, and they look nicely made too. Can you post a nicer pic(than the seller) of the soles?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Congrats Alan, very nice.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Mannix said:


> I saw these too, and they look nicely made too. Can you post a nicer pic(than the seller) of the soles?


Will do, when they arrive.


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

*Huge Haul for the Month*

I picked up these bespoke suits, overcoat and jacket from a an ebay seller who picked these up at an estate sale. They fit perfectly, i just need to shorten the suit pants a bit. This haul brought in 4 three piece nino corvato suits, and 2 three piece otto perl suits. the peak lapel chesterfield (which I have been looking for on ebay for years), and last is a bespoke black blazer. I wont be buying suits for a while. I am a hard size to fit (athletic 39 short), and when i found this lot I had to jump on it, especially since my finances do not allow me to comission a suit with mr corvato. There were delivered in 2003 according to the tag. I am not familiar with Mr. Perl, I just know that he was Joe Dimaggio's tailor. I am not sure about the lapels on the vests, I wonder how expensive it would be to remove them?

Nino Corvato suits

Otto Perl suits

Bespoke Blazer

Chipp's overcoat


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I would leave the lapels on the vest.



jasonbourne said:


> I picked up these bespoke suits, overcoat and jacket from a an ebay seller who picked these up at an estate sale. They fit perfectly, i just need to shorten the suit pants a bit. This haul brought in 4 three piece nino corvato suits, and 2 three piece otto perl suits. the peak lapel chesterfield (which I have been looking for on ebay for years), and last is a bespoke black blazer. I wont be buying suits for a while. I am a hard size to fit (athletic 39 short), and when i found this lot I had to jump on it, especially since my finances do not allow me to comission a suit with mr corvato. There were delivered in 2003 according to the tag. I am not familiar with Mr. Perl, I just know that he was Joe Dimaggio's tailor. I am not sure about the lapels on the vests, I wonder how expensive it would be to remove them?
> 
> Nino Corvato suits
> 
> ...


----------

